# Investing?



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi to all,

Just thinking out loud here, but if you had a Â£1K to invest right now, would you go bottom fishing in the stock market or buy a classic watch :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd buy a watch. That's got nothing to do with investing though.

I'd just like another watch. 

I suppose there are a lot of people who have done well buying and selling watches but personally I wouldn't do it as an investment... just in case.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

cocoa .


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pcn1 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Just thinking out loud here, but if you had a Â£1K to invest right now, would you go bottom fishing in the stock market or buy a classic watch :huh:


bottom fishing in the stock market


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think everthing is so depressed at the moment and very few people have any spare cash, and a lot of people with negative equity cant borrow anymore, so i dont see its going to turn around for a long time yet, and if the government keep printing money we will end up like Rohdesia skint, so better buy a few watches somebody always wants one.


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Buy a nice watch, wear it and enjoy it.

Don't think you can make much money on watches anyway- unless you buy broken (expensive) ones and repair them/recondition them to a high standard.

If you want to turn your Â£1000 into Â£2000, go to the roulette wheel at your local casino and pick a colour.

Chances are you'll walk away with nothing though!!

Treat yourself to a nice timepiece and wear it. Life's too short!

Just my two-bobs worth.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the US$ is heading for a fall this year.

Gold and silver will continue to rise from uncertainties in the currrency markets with silver outperforming gold. Gold mining stocks haven't seen the benefit of this yet for some reason and while retail gold sales have fallen by as much as 70% in places like Dubai there is a very strong demand for gold coins and investment bars. So I agree with potz buy some gold coins/bars if you can find them .... failing that ... a watch, you might not make much money on it but its nicer than coins


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

JoT said:


> I think the US$ is heading for a fall this year.
> 
> Gold and silver will continue to rise from uncertainties in the currrency markets with silver outperforming gold. Gold mining stocks haven't seen the benefit of this yet for some reason and while retail gold sales have fallen by as much as 70% in places like Dubai there is a very strong demand for gold coins and investment bars. So I agree with potz buy some gold coins/bars if you can find them .... failing that ... a watch, you might not make much money on it but its nicer than coins


What a great answer!

Would you like to manage my hedge-fund?

When I get one that is!!

:lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

purplepantman said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I think the US$ is heading for a fall this year.
> ...


You dont want a hedge fund they have lost billons.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Physical silver, said it for more than a year, on a higher end colored flawless diamonds.

Silver was up to almost $14 last year, dropped in the market crashes this year, late last, to about $9. I put money back into it again at $9.63, almost back up to $14. I estimate due to an actual physical shortage in silver and the increasing demand it will hit $20 soon enough gaining back, to put it simply, its margin against gold. Paper silver and physical sliver are two different animals, what happens on paper is not reflecting the scope of where silver could go.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd say keep it in the bank  only because I was also thinking the same a couple of months ago, picked some shares that I thought couldn't go down any further.... you guessed it, they've slipped by about another third 

Thankfully I got some great advice from a couple of valued members on here and didn't invest


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

I've just been teleported 

I started reading this thread in the general forum, next thing I know I was beamed into the L&E forum.............spooky !

I'd go for a watch, far more practical.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

catflem said:


> I've just been teleported
> 
> I started reading this thread in the general forum, next thing I know I was beamed into the L&E forum.............spooky !
> 
> I'd go for a watch, far more practical.


It's called a link


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

JoT said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been teleported
> ...


Thank god for that, I was about to start looking to see where they'd inserted the probe h34r:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

vintage seikos, they just seem to keep going up in price on the bay!


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I am holding onto my cash at the moment. Cash is going to be the king...and some real good deals will emerge in the real estate, I think, by mid to end summer


----------



## Bartek (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd rather buy a gold.


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Nice to see we all agree then !

I guess what ever you spend it on, it will buy you more than this time last year (apart from Dollars or Euro's  if your going on holiday)


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd go shares. General Electric at 16 year low, Vodafone paying an 8% dividend yield beats gold anyday. Of course it also depends on your time horizon


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Buy shares in anything connected with tourism in the UK! Butlins!? Are they a PLC???


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

NEVER NEVER buy a watch for investment or to make money I did it with a few Breitlings and lost money mate and lots of it,Buy Premium Bonds with it you can cash out at any time and you wont loose anything and you may even win,But if you look at the winners most ahave a Â£30k block but I have Â£400 and as I dont need the money I will leae it in there till needs must


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

James said:


> Physical silver, said it for more than a year, on a higher end colored flawless diamonds.
> 
> Silver was up to almost $14 last year, dropped in the market crashes this year, late last, to about $9. I put money back into it again at $9.63, almost back up to $14. I estimate due to an actual physical shortage in silver and the increasing demand it will hit $20 soon enough gaining back, to put it simply, its margin against gold. Paper silver and physical sliver are two different animals, what happens on paper is not reflecting the scope of where silver could go.


Closed at $17.55 today. Hope some of you plunked it down on silver when it was sub 10 bucks. Still wondering when it will break $20 with gold now breaking 1K for a few weeks.

.....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting flashback 

So next time it gets back to 27-29 its safe to go again with some good flex room

................


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Frozen orange juice concentrate and pork bellies

is where it's at!!

Joking...

Wish I had a spare grand to invest, would probably

spend it on tat though.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Buy shares in push-bike manufacturers - they're the future 

or buy a solid gold or silver watch :wink2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Buy shares in push-bike manufacturers - they're the future
> 
> or buy a solid gold or silver watch :wink2:


 It's amazing how many start up's there have been in the UK the last 12 months, shops/mechanical courses/mobile service franchises/manufacturers etc. I am very pleased.

Just about to sell the last shares that I hold. I expect another banking/financial crisis, but this time one with billions of newly printed money floating in the system, yikes! I don't want to be part of it, just got to think of somewhere to "park" my savings........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> It's amazing how many start up's there have been in the UK the last 12 months, shops/mechanical courses/mobile service franchises/manufacturers etc. I am very pleased.


The same happened the last time when loads of people were getting bundled out of jobs with a bit of redundo, where are most of them now ?????? I would suggest most are bust, they were conned as well. I couldn't believe some of the things a few guys that I know bought into. When Limo Hire was all the go a mate of mine bought a Â£50K stretched Caddy, I think he's sleeping in it now :lol: :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I think its safe to say silver will pass 40 bucks now and who knows maybe push towards fifty this year. It broke the 35 threshold not long ago


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how many start up's there have been in the UK the last 12 months, shops/mechanical courses/mobile service franchises/manufacturers etc. I am very pleased.
> ...


Stats, specificaly manufactures sales, show that cycling has been growing rapidly for 18 months. People are worried, even more now, good excuse for lardy arses to cycle to work or ride the 2 miles to the supermarket, idle gits. I can also tell by the rapid increase of commuters that I see wibbly wobbling every morning and the leisure newbies at the weekend. Funny, I'd say newbie women on the canal and river outnumber men by 5-1, not that I am complaining. 

Limo's, god, there are tons of companies locally, god knows how they make a livng, or, why anybody would be seen dead in one?

I had a pal who spent his redundancy money on a lawn care franchsie, he didn't get one order. He then borowed money to buy a will writing franchsie...............it is in times like this when you see a plethora of scams being aimed at redundancy loaded ex-workers. How many will fall for the solar panel scam-o-rama?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

James said:


> I think its safe to say silver will pass 40 bucks now and who knows maybe push towards fifty this year. It broke the 35 threshold not long ago


I saw a program recently that had a snippet on something similar, three investments and you had to guess which did best. Small business of sorts I think but I don't remember, Gold and of all thing Wine.

Business was bust, gold showed a decent profit but the fine wine guy made a fortune, shares in Smirnoff anyone


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

During the last recession I was out of work for quite a while, you can become a bit desperate unless of course you are completely idle. I did consider franchises but only a tiny amount of research convinced me they were a con. I ended up doing a number of rubbish temp. jobs until things picked up but I can understand how people get panicked into trying very unfeasible ventures.

I'm just not seeing the cycling boom at all - local to me the same shops are there that were there 2 years ago no new ones, the number of cyclists on my daily commute is the same i.e. next to none and the number of bikes on site here (workforce 500+) is around the same as it's always been.

If anything the number of cars on the road at 7am has increased and I'll believe people are really worried about rising costs of fuel when they stop driving like a***holes and don't buy new gas-guzzling monstrosoties. There may be a case for taking to a bike if your daily commute is up to about 5-7 miles but I can't see myself doing 40 miles a day on busy roads.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Buy a huge storage tank and invest in petrol. It'll be worth a fortune this time next year


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

privet's quite cheap at the garden centre so i don't think you would have to save up a fund to purchase


----------

